# Surge Map



## StrikeToWin (Aug 31, 2021)

What markets have surge maps? I have never seen a surge map in my area but have done several surge rides. Does the surge map only show when you are offline or does it show whenever there is surge? 

Also, What is the surge multiplied by? I mean if I get a 3.3x surge, what is it multiplying?


----------



## TulsaUberDriver (11 mo ago)

StrikeToWin said:


> What markets have surge maps? I have never seen a surge map in my area but have done several surge rides. Does the surge map only show when you are offline or does it show whenever there is surge?
> 
> Also, What is the surge multiplied by? I mean if I get a 3.3x surge, what is it multiplying?


We are in the same market and this irks me. The old days it was when you were logged in you can see the areas in different shades of red where the surge was than in most markets they switched to showing lame ass dollar amounts. Not sure why Tulsa gives us nothing but a guessing game but sure you done it enough to figure out the correct areas to be in. I did get a 5.0 out of Broken Arrow the other day which was new.

As for the multiplier if it was a 5 dollar ride at 3.3 it would just multiply and be like 16.50ish but they may not multiply some fees besides the mileage and time so be a little less.


----------

